# Knowing all of the problems people are having... (Genie Issues)



## Rob37 (Jul 11, 2013)

Why would anyone want the Genie? And I pose another question. Why doesn’t DIRECTV/AT&T Completely SCRAP the Genie DVR? I know Last Summer I had the system installed in my home and we had nothing but problems from everything to audio loss to screen freezing. By October of 2016 we had had enough and went back to just the Regular HD Receivers. Have had basically no real serious problems since. I don’t get it. Why would people want a Genie Receiver or Mini Client as they have started calling them knowing allof these problems are happening and DIRECTV has not fixed them yet? I will just sit back now and read replies. This has been on my mind.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Because not everyone has issues. I got instance have zero issues with me HR54. I do not have any clients, not because they are unstable but because I don't like sharing tuners. For the most part the Genie platform is pretty stable now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

For 99.99% of the time my Genie works great and much better with better functions than my old HR24. I think the Genie system is great.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Rob37 said:


> Why would anyone want the Genie? And I pose another question. Why doesn't DIRECTV/AT&T Completely SCRAP the Genie DVR? I know Last Summer I had the system installed in my home and we had nothing but problems from everything to audio loss to screen freezing. By October of 2016 we had had enough and went back to just the Regular HD Receivers. Have had basically no real serious problems since. I don't get it. Why would people want a Genie Receiver or Mini Client as they have started calling them knowing allof these problems are happening and DIRECTV has not fixed them yet? I will just sit back now and read replies. This has been on my mind.


I've had three Genies. The first was a HR34-700. It had issues but DIRECTV did the right thing and swapped it for a HR44-200 which served me well and was issue free. In 2015 I got a HR54-200. It too has served me well and has been issue free. As peds and CTJon have stated the Genie platform is pretty stable. Your experience is not the norm so please don't present it as if it were.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

My Hr44 and then HR54 have been just about trouble-free. I have one client, and one RVU TV.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Not trying to jump on the TS, but my HR44 hasn't had any problems. I don't like the software for scheduling future shows (so I don't use it anymore), but that is my only issue with the Genie. We have one wired mini, and no problems with that either. And as my 24s seem to get slower and slower, the Genie is so much faster than any of our other devices. 

And now that you can only download to Mobile DVR shows from your Genie, I would love to be able to have more Genies. At least one more. Please?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

trh said:


> Not trying to jump on the TS, but my HR44 hasn't had any problems. I don't like the software for scheduling future shows (so I don't use it anymore), but that is my only issue with the Genie. We have one wired mini, and no problems with that either. And as my 24s seem to get slower and slower, the Genie is so much faster than any of our other devices.
> 
> And now that you can only download to Mobile DVR shows from your Genie, I would love to be able to have more Genies. At least one more. Please?


Glad to see someone else admitting the software on the Genies leaves something to be desired. Add that ever present Progress Bar (well, it's present every time you use the 30 second click) to the scheduling thing for me. I think it's just a shame they don't fix the software, the 44-700 I have runs perfectly aside from those issues. That goofy, non ergonomic remote that comes with them...well, I've said what I think of them before, nothing's changed. If they were gonna copy the TiVo Peanut remote they could have done a much better job.

Rich


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

The 30 second bar is annoying. Glad I have clients too sometimes. 

As for the search I've come to like it a lot. Reason being it allows me to easily set a recording for a program on any station or drill down one level and chose to record it on only one particular station. Life is easy that way. 

And the sports search works great for me.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

Other than the problem with scheduling season passes from the search function (which can be avoided by going to the program guide to schedule the season pass, my HR-44 has been very stable since I got it (which was within a week of them becoming available on Long Island). I too don't have any clients (I have two HR-24's).so,i can't comment on them. 

I did just buy two Samsung RVU TV's to use in rooms that are currently being remodeled. So, I'm hoping that my positive experience will continue after they are installed. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Hr54 and 3 clients. Zero issues. Actually never had one. I also love the rc7x remotes.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

To the OP, which Genie did you have?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

He posted once before about his issues I believe and it seemed like he had bad hardware or install as I recall.


----------



## Rob37 (Jul 11, 2013)

I believe it was an HR44? With the clients that did not receive 4K programming although that was what my free upgrade was supposed to be. I have 1 4K TV but they gave me the wrong receivers on the install. That was a nightmare all itself. I was supposed to have a 4K install. Well the whole experience was a nightmare. After how I saw how the minis were doing with the audio loss and picture freezing constantly, I demanded to go back to just regular HD receivers and happy that I did because I don't record shows. I am back to just the H25 receivers and happy just to not lose sound and not have the screen freeze.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

No issues with my HR44 Genie, knock on wood.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Rob37 said:


> I believe it was an HR44? With the clients that did not receive 4K programming although that was what my free upgrade was supposed to be. I have 1 4K TV but they gave me the wrong receivers on the install. That was a nightmare all itself. I was supposed to have a 4K install. Well the whole experience was a nightmare. After how I saw how the minis were doing with the audio loss and picture freezing constantly, I demanded to go back to just regular HD receivers and happy that I did because I don't record shows. I am back to just the H25 receivers and happy just to not lose sound and not have the screen freeze.


As was said before your system wasn't done right at all. Your experience isn't at all normal.


----------



## sweep49 (Jul 15, 2008)

Rob37 said:


> Why would anyone want the Genie? And I pose another question. Why doesn't DIRECTV/AT&T Completely SCRAP the Genie DVR? I know Last Summer I had the system installed in my home and we had nothing but problems from everything to audio loss to screen freezing. By October of 2016 we had had enough and went back to just the Regular HD Receivers. Have had basically no real serious problems since. I don't get it. Why would people want a Genie Receiver or Mini Client as they have started calling them knowing allof these problems are happening and DIRECTV has not fixed them yet? I will just sit back now and read replies. This has been on my mind.


HR44-500 since shortly after they came out, with no serious issues. It needs the occasional rbr but so does my pc and phone.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

No issues with 54.
24's slow as hell.
61k freezes and audio losses.


----------



## scrybigtv (Jan 25, 2008)

Not joining the discussion to be critical of the Genie (44, in my case) and Clients (wireless), but I'd be untruthful if I said I do not have some of the same problems noted by other posters. Two/three-second audio drops and video freezes occur regularly on the Clients and less often on the main receiver. Quite often when I power up one of the Client TVs, I have no audio at all. The only way I can get audio back on is to power off for half and minute or so, then power back up. That almost always fixes the issue. A few other problems arise occasionally, but not often enough to cause great concern.

Overall, I love the Genie and even the Clients. However, I would not be opposed to DirecTV making some improvements to these devices.


----------



## btedford (Mar 10, 2010)

I have an HR54 and two clients and using the RVU on my Sony 4K TV. I really do enjoy the Genie...the issues for me are few and far between. I do have a C61K on my 4K receiver and I have been using the RVU for almost a week now and I really like the RVU...it has it's issues like the C61K but I prefer it over the C61K. I do enjoy DirecTV's hardware (not as much as the Hopper 3) but I'm curious as to what's in store for the next year with DirecTV and their technology.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

btedford said:


> I have an HR54 and two clients and using the RVU on my Sony 4K TV. I really do enjoy the Genie...the issues for me are few and far between. I do have a C61K on my 4K receiver and I have been using the RVU for almost a week now and I really like the RVU...it has it's issues like the C61K but I prefer it over the C61K. I do enjoy DirecTV's hardware (not as much as the Hopper 3) but I'm curious as to what's in store for the next year with DirecTV and their technology.


Tell us about the Hopper 3? Can you do a comparison between the H3 and a 44?

Rich


----------



## btedford (Mar 10, 2010)

Dish's Hopper 3 is a great box. It can output 4K without the need for an additional client. It's fast, has an amazing 2TB hard drive built in compared to the HR44's 1TB drive. Also you could hook up an EHD without disabling the internal. 

I went back to DirecTV only because the PQ is better on DirecTV than it is with Dish and on my 65'' UHD TV, it was noticeable.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

btedford said:


> Dish's Hopper 3 is a great box. It can output 4K without the need for an additional client. It's fast, has an amazing 2TB hard drive built in compared to the HR44's 1TB drive. Also you could hook up an EHD without disabling the internal.
> 
> *I went back to DirecTV only because the PQ is better on DirecTV than it is with Dish and on my 65'' UHD TV, it was noticeable.*


Well, that kinda shoots down that dream. PQ is so important to me. Thanx.

Rich


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

I don't have any HR44 issues.


----------



## hahler2 (Sep 19, 2006)

Count me in the group that has no issues with HR54 and 1 client. It's been pretty darn solid since I got it. Is the Hopper a better DVR? Yes it is no question. However, the HR54 does everything I need it do and the PQ is noticeably better for me. I'm sure eventually that Directv will get better equipment and a better interface than it has now.


----------



## bill4d (Oct 21, 2011)

My HR44-500 has been great. Only had it a few months, but coming from an HR21, the performance upgrade has been a night and day difference! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

bill4d said:


> My HR44-500 has been great. Only had it a few months, but coming from an HR21, the performance upgrade has been a night and day difference! :thumbsup:


You went from one of the worst HRs D* has ever put out to a mechanically fine DVR, it should please you. Now, if they'd just fix the software on them...

Rich


----------



## bill4d (Oct 21, 2011)

Rich said:


> You went from one of the worst HRs D* has ever put out to a mechanically fine DVR, it should please you. Now, if they'd just fix the software on them...
> 
> Rich


Can't believe it took me so long to call D* and complain.

I was reading another post somewhere on here where someone said, "I was making my annual call to D*......" (just funny how he described it that way :smiley

Which for longtime customers, we know that this is necessary. I actually used the poor performance of the HR21 as ammunition for my presentation to the CSR. In the end I think I made out pretty well. But, I have been a customer for close to 15 years, and had not made my "annual" call to D* for probably 2 or 3 years.


----------



## mocarob (Jul 27, 2007)

bill4d said:


> Can't believe it took me so long to call D* and complain.In the end I think I made out pretty well. But, I have been a customer for close to 15 years, and had not made my "annual" call to D* for probably 2 or 3 years.


How did you make out pretty well? What did they offer you?


----------



## DavidB11 (May 13, 2018)

MysteryMan said:


> I've had three Genies. The first was a HR34-700. It had issues but DIRECTV did the right thing and swapped it for a HR44-200 which served me well and was issue free. In 2015 I got a HR54-200. It too has served me well and has been issue free. As peds and CTJon have stated the Genie platform is pretty stable. Your experience is not the norm so please don't present it as if it were.


Wow, some cranky people online! It may not be the norm, but it sounds like it's pretty damn common.

I have an HR44 with two mini genie clients and I have frequent troubles. My remote freezes after random commands and it sometimes takes more than 5 minutes to be able to enter another command. After pausing or rewinding, I frequently lose audio and have to pause/play/pause/play indefinitely until it comes back. I replaced my receiver because the last one's internal drive failed and the above problems were happening more and more frequently. They sent me a new one and guess what? Same problems as before, but now my minis play for a few minutes, then say that no server can be found and I have to switch back to Netflix.

So, no, maybe not everyone has problems with their Genies. But a lot of us do and we'd appreciate some stability in our software and I have every right to be upset and voice my concerns, no matter how you think I'm presenting it.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

First, just an fyi, you are replying to a year old post... 

Ok, if your receiver keeps losing the server, I don’t think it’s a software issue, it’s an install issue a hardware issue or some sort of conflict issue with something else in your house or your router itself.

Are you connected to the internet? I’d pull the plug on that (disconnect Ethernet or disconnect the WiFi connection by resting network defaults in the genie) and have zero connection to the home network for a while and see if that helps. Easiest thing to do to start trouble shooting. Also, how exactly is your system wired?


----------



## DavidB11 (May 13, 2018)

I know, but the quoted post irritated the hell out of me! lol His comment from over a year ago is even more inexcusable because there were even more problems for people a year ago than there is now. I just don't understand why people are so ridiculous when they're online.

Ugh, I've been troubleshooting and had a Directv installer/friend's husband come over and troubleshoot also. I haven't tried disconnecting the internet, so I'll try that tonight. Isn't there only one way to wire it? Genie and VWB?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Please remember to talk about the product and not the people. That is the best way not to become one of those people who becomes ridiculous when you get online.


----------



## DavidB11 (May 13, 2018)

Lol, I always try to stick to the topic


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

DavidB11 said:


> I know, but the quoted post irritated the hell out of me! lol His comment from over a year ago is even more inexcusable because there were even more problems for people a year ago than there is now. I just don't understand why people are so ridiculous when they're online.
> 
> Ugh, I've been troubleshooting and had a Directv installer/friend's husband come over and troubleshoot also. I haven't tried disconnecting the internet, so I'll try that tonight. Isn't there only one way to wire it? Genie and VWB?


There are quite a few different ways to hook stuff up... let us know what happens.


----------

